# Pollen collecting story



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's a story about collecting pollen and the significant other is involed plus the mother-in-law

http://www.voiceofthehive.com/VotH/15_7_Voice_of_the_Hive-Trapped.htm
Ernie


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

That's good!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Omie said:


> That's good!


The money separator is a very important concept, I mean pollen:shhhh:
Ernie


----------

